# Modifying a ABU 6500 CS Mag Reel



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I use it primarily for casting lures at IRI and would like to "beef it up" as much as possible with better drag washers, gears, etc. What do you guys recommend? 

The reel is not used for distance casting and has a home on my St Croix 8' Tidemaster rod.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I recommend throwing that piece of crap reel away in HuskyMD's garbage can and buying another reel.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Sandcrab,

Go to http://www.hatterasoutfitters.com/ and the open Reels then Reel Candy. You will find bearings, drag washer, gears, and oil that will help make your reel perform better.

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## DaRooKEe2 (Jan 25, 2003)

all i recommend is to get the ceramic bearings, take out the brakes and practice casting with lures. casting is harder with less weight vice more wieght. line is important too and drag is optional. i think the drags on abu's are fine. they work for me when i have a 45 lbs red drum going for a run on the other end of my line. you can go to that website BILLH told you about to upgrade your gear ratio to 6.3 to 1.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the positive assistance.  

I'll check it out and sit my butt down and start cleaning and modifying the reel. I think the gear ratio is OK as I do not plan on retrieving high speed lures for tuna, bonito, barracudas and the like. The intent is to make it work better for casting lures in the 1/2 to 2 ounce range while maintaining a strong drag for those IRI bull bass.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

The FIRST thing I would do to that reel is get rid of the stock drag washers and put smoothies in it. The stock Abu drags SUCK.

I saw a fella have two 6500C3CT Elites lock up tightern tight after one fish(40"+ Drum) on each reel. He put smoothies in em both and aint had a problem since. 

If yer chuckin lures, the 6.3:1 gears are nice to have.

Ceramic bearings arent needed imho, they dont help much in fishing conditions. I have one reel with the ABEC 7 bearings in it, and it dosnt cast any further than the others with standard bearings in em.

But, most importantly ALL my Abu conventional reels(7) have smoothies drags in em, its a MUST.


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

listen to adam, he is giving good advice. i use 7000 syncros[2], and they tightened up on me with 40+ in red drum. i lost both. i put smoothie washers in them and they are now just fine.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2003)

Good advice on the drags;extreme smoothies.STAY AWAY from ceramic bearings and don't need ABEC 7's or 5's.That's just gonna"speed-up" the reel.Flush your bearings with something like lighter fluid, get 'em dry and then 1 drop of regular oil. Don't need rocket fuel.Make sure your line is on with consistant pressure and evenly L&R.
Let me advise,please.Back when I fished 4-5 days a week I used a conventional almost exclusively. Now I've gone to a spinner for most lure fishing surf,jetty,sod bank,boat,etc.Why? Because I'm not nearly as proficient with the thumb as I used to be and I have arthritis in my hands and shoulders,among other places,and using a conv to cast floater/diver and rattlin types,surface and darters in the 3/4 - 2 oz is an exercise in frustration even with mag cast control. 
Use a spinner, no worries about backlashes,even spooling,etc.and you'll get as good or better distance when casting into the wind.
I still hold to conv if castinf steel,lead,bait.But a good spinner is just flat more practical. Neil


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi "Neil",
At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Thumb-Burner (Dec 3, 2002)

ADAM!!!! You are gittin smart buddy!!!! 

ditto to everything adam said... except i'd go with xtreme smoothies....


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Hehe yeah John, I just wish they taught this stuff in college


----------

